# Really need some help from Yall



## gurn (Mar 8, 2014)

I've ran into somethin that I can use all the help I can get with. In January I got a call from my doctor saying I had throat cancer. I didn't say anything on the board cause I didn't want to even admit to myself that this was real. I'm not a brave or strong type person when it comes to things like this. My boy and me had planned to do our favorite thing and return to our favorite state to hunt with Dendy and Jerry but this kinda put a stop to that. What I need from yall is prayers. I'm thinkin the more folks in Gods ear the better. So far the Doc says he thinks I can beat this. The treatments are rough but I got the best and purdiest nurse, Sweet Diana  takin care of me.


----------



## willgreer (Mar 8, 2014)

Prayers sent.
Be strong brother its all
part of a master plan.keep
strong and trust in God.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Mar 8, 2014)

Prayers sent. You hang tough Gurnie!7


----------



## D4 (Mar 8, 2014)

Prayers sent.


----------



## hunter478 (Mar 8, 2014)

Prayers sent up for you and your family and remember that all things are possible for those that trust Him.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 8, 2014)

You got them and so does your nurse.


----------



## tee p (Mar 8, 2014)

Sent


----------



## Robert Warnock (Mar 8, 2014)

You have our prayers.


----------



## RPM (Mar 8, 2014)

So sorry to hear.
Prayers being sent and will let my wife know so she can pray as well.


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 8, 2014)

sorry to hear ...I hope for the best for U ....


----------



## Munkywrench (Mar 8, 2014)

Mr. Gurn you have my prayers. 
Do yourself a favor, be strong and be brave, have no fears most of all have faith. God is with you and that is why you should have no fear, he will guide you and comfort you, and best of all he will love you. All that is left is for you to fight, the minute you stop fighting with every thing you have is when he can no longer help you beat it. 

There is a book by Max Lucado called Fearless that would be worth the read given the situation if you have the time. 
Good luck, you CAN beat this!


----------



## Al33 (Mar 8, 2014)

Got mine Gurn, God bless you buddy!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 8, 2014)

Praying for you!!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 8, 2014)

Prayers at ya Gurn. mikE


----------



## carver (Mar 8, 2014)

Prayers sent


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Mar 8, 2014)

Will be praying for you and your family, this kind of situation effects everyone in a family. Dave


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Prayers sent for you and you family, brother Gurn. I'm hoping for a full, and speedy recovery for you! Please keep us posted.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 8, 2014)

Gurn, We have been and will continue to pray for you!

"He gives power to the faint,
and to him who has no might he increases strength.
 Even youths shall faint and be weary,
and young men shall fall exhausted;
 but they who wait for the Lord shall renew their strength;
they shall mount up with wings like eagles;
they shall run and not be weary;
they shall walk and not faint. Isaiah" 40: 29-31


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 8, 2014)

Hang in there and be strong brother


----------



## Blueridge (Mar 8, 2014)

Prayers for you Gurn.


----------



## Rix56 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Prayers going up*

Gurn I'm praying for the peace and joy only GOD can provide, praying that you look back through this and rejoice that you have grown through the experience and our stronger and better than ever before.  That's what God can do, he can take a bad situation and work good out of it.  To God be the Glory!


----------



## mudcreek (Mar 8, 2014)

God is with you, and so are we............prayers from this house.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 8, 2014)

Prayers sent buddy


----------



## dutchman (Mar 8, 2014)

Adding my prayers for you and your entire family, Gurn.


----------



## Skunkhound (Mar 8, 2014)

Brother Gurn. Though we've never met, and your way up in the cold country, you've been a part of this trad thing since I first logged on about four years ago, and I will pray daily that we all continue to get great post from you for many years to come. 
 God bless you
David


----------



## Clipper (Mar 8, 2014)

I've never met you but I love your posts.  I too have a fear of cancer and what it can do to your body.  However, there is a lady in my church who is undergoing treatment for throat cancer and we are told she has a good prognosis.  Your doctors tell you it can be beat so you should take their word for it and set your mind that you will beat it.  

You are right about prayers working and you will be in mine each day.  May our prayers, the support of your loved ones, and the grace of God carry you through this trial in your life.  May you come out of this with a sure knowledge that God lives, answers prayers, and having felt the peace and joy of his love in your heart.


----------



## Michael NG (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi Gurn, I am new here but you certainly have prayers coming from me for you and your family. God bless you.


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 9, 2014)

Praying for you and your family.


----------



## jerry russell (Mar 9, 2014)

Gurn,

I know it has been hard on you keeping this quiet. We have been praying for you as hard as we can every day. You know what you mean to me and Luke and we KNOW you are going to beat this and be back down here hunting with us again soon. You now have a ton of folks praying for you down this way. We have faith and we love you brother.
See you soon in the hog woods.


----------



## OconeeDan (Mar 9, 2014)

Prayer sent Gurnie.

I know someone who had this, and beat it.  So hang in there.
Dan


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 9, 2014)

Prayers from us, Gurntravious. you've been in our prayers since I found out and we will continue to crank them out. You are in the greatest hands. When you get this beat I'll be expecting to see you soon.


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 9, 2014)

We are also praying for a complete healing brother gurnie.


----------



## PassingThrough (Mar 9, 2014)

Prayers Sent Gurn!


----------



## Bowyer29 (Mar 9, 2014)

Prayers sent, God Bless!


----------



## pine nut (Mar 9, 2014)

Add mine as well Gurn.  God's blessed healing power to you!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 9, 2014)

You've had my prayers for a while now Gurnie. And, yes you have a good nurse.


----------



## gtfisherman (Mar 9, 2014)

You will be in my prayers man. You can kick it.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 9, 2014)

I just read this Gurnie!!!  My prayers and best thoughts sent your way for certain. The book Tony spoke of is excellent, Max Lucado is a man with God's eye for sure. And wether you attend church when the door's are open or attend a worship service in the woods with nature that Our God made...he walks with you and will carry you when you no longer can walk. I don't have to tell you stats or treatments etc etc... I know your wife knows them all. The fact is you must stay strong in body, mind and faith to beat this. Eat when you're not hungry BECAUSE she says to!!!! Try to stay active but don't get exhausted. Take probiotics during all this. Sleep and rest often.  Stay well hydrated, do not stop drinking water...that's important. Keep positive encouraging people around you at all times, even when you aren't feeling it yourself. You talk to the Lord and we will to!!!!  Let us know anything anyone or all can do to help you....we listen well too!!!!  hugs to my friend Gurnie!!!!


----------



## robert carter (Mar 10, 2014)

Prayers sent.RC


----------



## chenryiv (Mar 10, 2014)

I my prayers.


----------



## Troy Butler (Mar 10, 2014)

our Father in Heaven lay your hands on this man and  his family and keep them strong. Father we know you can heal him but we ask that your will be done in this and that your glory be seen through what ever you have in place for this family. We ask you give the doctors the sight so that they can treat him through you and your glory be seen Amen. God bless you and your family.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 10, 2014)

My prayers for your treatment, healing and cure  brother.


----------



## belle&bows (Mar 10, 2014)

Prayers for you and the family.


----------



## gurn (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank all of you for your good words and especially your prayers.
I went to see a different doc today to see about a feeding tube they feel my weight is dropping to fast because even though Diana keeps tryin to make me eat more I just cant seem to keep up with enough eating. The doc thats doing that for me looked at me as said it seems that the treatments were having a good effect on the bad stuff. The tube will just be temporary  to help heal up quick and  keep me in good shape till it's all gone. So far So good. Diana and me send Love and more thanks than you could count.  God bless you good people. 

PS
I really need ta get down there ta scare off and miss some pigs. Also a free breakfast from Barry. Ive been tryin ta learn how to eat Cream of wheat OOOOOPSS!!!  I mean Grits!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 10, 2014)

gurn said:


> God bless you good people.
> 
> PS
> I really need ta get down there ta scare off and miss some pigs. Also a free breakfast from Barry. Ive been tryin ta learn how to eat Cream of wheat OOOOOPSS!!!  I mean Grits!!



Don't forget you promised me you would not mention I suggested you go with Quaker brand that has the I word in front of Grits...seeing how you wouldn't know the difference anyway.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 10, 2014)

Feeding tubes are one option and they can really assist in your recovery. Diana can take care of all the details with you too, that's a BIG plus! Did you get a port placed? They are tremendous help to.


----------



## gurn (Mar 10, 2014)

Barry you know if ah feller gonna hook me and the boy up with ah fine free breakfast his secret grocery store habits are safe with me. 

Tomi Diana already has her nose in every bit ah information she can find on the care and use of the feeding tube. She probably knows more than the doc about it.  Yes I do have a port and IT IS A BLESSING!!


----------



## Hunterg (Mar 11, 2014)

Gurn, I've got a great friend that has beat'n lung cancer. They ended up taking one of his lungs and the treatment was tough. But he completely believes that our Lord allowed this to happen and he's gonna do everything he can to use situation in his life to glorify God. Its a difficult thought to think that God might actually use something as devastating as cancer but he will if you let him. We will keep you and your family in our prayers.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Mar 11, 2014)

gurn, first prayers to you and your family. 2nd, listen to what tomi, and diana tells you to do. sounds like your already on the right track. 3rd, when they say your cancer is gone, don't forget to go to every follow up appointment for at least the next 5 years after.


----------



## woodswalker (Mar 11, 2014)

Gurnie keep your faith He heals all in His way. Our prayers will be with you.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 7, 2014)

Had another chat with brother Gurnie today. Things might be looking up, but let's keep him in our prayers.


----------



## pine nut (Aug 8, 2014)

Gurn, I'm a survivor and if I can you can.  Hang tough and my prayers are right there with everyone else's.  God Bless you Buddy!


----------



## Munkywrench (Aug 8, 2014)

Will continue praying for ya Gurn. Glad to hear things may be looking better, our prayer and your determination can go a long way. Keep at it brother.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 9, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> Had another chat with brother Gurnie today. Things might be looking up, but let's keep him in our prayers.



Good news! I am praying every day for his healing.


----------



## robert carter (Aug 12, 2014)

Prayers sent.RC


----------



## bowtoater (Aug 12, 2014)

Praying for you and family


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Has anyone heard from Ol' Gurnie? I see he hasn't signed on to the forum since July.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 8, 2014)

longbowdave1 said:


> Has anyone heard from Ol' Gurnie? I see he hasn't signed on to the forum since July.



Yes...


----------



## GrayG (Dec 9, 2014)

Just a bump in the road. Prayers sent.


----------



## BBowman (Dec 9, 2014)

Will do.


----------



## Steve Milbocker (Dec 9, 2014)

Lord I ask for complete healing for Gurn in the Name of Jesus!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 9, 2014)

I was wondering how his cancer teatments are going? Didn't know if anyone posted any updates while I have been away.


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 9, 2014)

I talk to him often and the news is positive.  I expect he will be posting some news soon.


----------



## pine nut (Dec 9, 2014)

I pray in the name above all names, Jesus , please grant healing to our brother Gurn.  Cleanse his body and make him whole. Amen


----------



## robert carter (Dec 10, 2014)

Prayers sent for Brother Gurn. RC


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 10, 2014)

jerry russell said:


> I talk to him often and the news is positive.  I expect he will be posting some news soon.



That is great news, Thanks Jerry.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 10, 2014)

pine nut said:


> I pray in the name above all names, Jesus , please grant healing to our brother Gurn.  Cleanse his body and make him whole. Amen



X2 on That! Well said.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 10, 2014)

Thinking and praying for ya Gurn. mike


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 17, 2014)

Prayers for you Brother


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 18, 2014)

good news! thanks Jerry!   Merry Christmas Gurnie!!!!


----------



## ButchMo. (Dec 22, 2014)

God bless Gurn. Prayer sent. Be strong, God knows what He's doing.


----------

